# Cheapest source of superdrol/prohormones e.t.c?? UPDATE!



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

anyne know where you can get any of the following cheap? these are the cheapest prices ive found after some extensive searching.;

ALRI Ergo max LMG 32.99

ALRI MAX LMG 28.99

Legal Gear Methyl-1-P 34.99

Legal Gear FOrmadex - 27.99

ALRI Prostanozol 35.99

Anabolic Xtreme Phera-Plex 37.99

Anabolic Xtreme Ergomax LMG 32.99

Anabolic Xtreme SUperdrol 36.99


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

supplement planet has some cheaper by a few quid on some!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

cheap uk suppllements is who i bought most of my stuff off. I still have some for sale guys if your interested? see my post 'prohormones for sale'. bit late to get ripped for xmas but think off 2006.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

cheapest source is officialy supplementplanet.co.uk

superdrol 60 capps is 35.99 if you buy two (value of each) or 36.99 if one is bought

ergo max lmg by anabolic xtreme is 32.99 but 31.99 if you buy two or 29.99 if you buy 3.

SNS have methyldrol which is the same as SD but cheaper. 90 caps for 37.99 if you buy 2 or 29.99 if yo buy one.

get em while you can!

cheapest for MAX LMG is cheapuksupps though!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

UltimateFighter said:


> cheapest source is officialy supplementplanet.co.uk
> 
> superdrol 60 capps is 35.99 if you buy two (value of each) or 36.99 if one is bought
> 
> ...


ive seen it for sale what happened to it being discountined and sold out everywhere?


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

bah! that aint cheap I can get a gram of methylmasteron for about $10 from a couple of dudes in china.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

UltimateFighter said:


> cheapest source is officialy supplementplanet.co.uk
> 
> superdrol 60 capps is 35.99 if you buy two (value of each) or 36.99 if one is bought
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Captain Obvious.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

razg said:


> UltimateFighter said:
> 
> 
> > cheapest source is officialy supplementplanet.co.uk
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

razg said:


> UltimateFighter said:
> 
> 
> > cheapest source is officialy supplementplanet.co.uk
> ...


no. its not obvious

its not the cheapest

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I fail to see the humor UF. Raz had you out lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

no humour

i dont have a sense of humour.

i simply give you some good info and i fail to see how that info is obvious.

naa he had nothing.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you so much UF your valuable info truly is an extremly important addition to our site as is your vast knowledge and extraordinary training abilities. Sincerely thank you

From now on I seriosuly will be referring to you as captain obvious I think that should stick. Nice 1 Raz

Or possibly captain bullshit I have yet to decide


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

thats waht i thought.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

keep talking if over 285 6'4 and under 5 percent bf.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

haha ide really like to know sum of these guys stats.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

My stats are all over the forum. I standing miltary press 80kg I dead 170kg (new pb the other day) and I bench 125kg. My bf stays sub 10% all year. Lowest I have been is 7%

Ive used both Ph's and Pro Steroids in the past. I have been training for 7 years.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

young gun i jus want you to know...you talk a lot of crap. You act like everyone has something to prove to you.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

whats kg n pounds?


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

and yeah you said uve been training longer than my pt...thats a lie.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

TJ.

is this thread about young gun's stats? If not, why are you posting these messages here?

Young gun is somebody that I train with, and he surpasses my strength in some exercises with almost 2 stone between us. He is a dedicated and experienced guy with good genetics and excellent muscular development.

"keep talking if over 285 6'4 and under 5 percent bf." - this is ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS.

The people with these stats are Mr Olympia candidates, like Gunter Schlerkamp.

btw, its 2.2lbs to a KG. Haven't learnt that at school yet?

Nick


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

Youve taken pro steroids and pro hormones and yout bench is just 275 pounds? did you like not eat or sumthing!?


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

Rediculous?! thats what my trainer is buddy. 6'4 275 under 5 percent bf http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=245824


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

dang if thats young gun stats then what are yours nick?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

no TJ is 'Ridiculous', not 'Rediculous'. Blimey.. the American school system eh.... *sighs*

Yes, your trainer is massive, nobody is doubting that. its ridiculous that your atttitude is such that you will only take advice from such people.

Nick

PS - i'm gonna lock this thread if you continue all of this


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

My stats? again irrelevant to this thread. check out my log in the progress journals if your interested.

Thread has to be locked now, you've ruined yet another one.

Well done TJ

Nick


----------

